# Bindings to butter with?



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Flux RK30's. I love the highbacks, super tweaky but they are enough to take outside the park and gentle groomers. I wouldn't try to bomb super steep, technical runs on them but they are comfortable enough charging medium jumps and doing single blacks.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> I have been riding 2 or 3 seasons and currently ride a 2012 Ride Highlife UL with 2011 Rome Targas. Couldnt ask for a better board or binding. Now I want to learn to butter and feel this setup is a bit too stiff to learn on so I am going to get a second setup and to be honest I am a bit lost.
> I think I have settled on the Bataleon Evil Twin because I think they TBT looks great and it is the softest board they offer that has a Sintered base. Now The bindings are what is throwing me off. Not sure if I should get soft medium or stiff bindings. So far I have looked at a variety of bindings such as
> 
> Union Contact
> ...


From those PERSONALLY I would say either the Union Contact, or Union Asadachi. I have a Rome Artifact Rocker which is a pure noodle and I rock contacts on it and its a great setup. Other bindings I would consider would be Burton Malavitas since they have "Re-Flex" disks which flex with the board much more naturally to avoid "dead spots" in flex. Flux RK30's are relatively soft bindings and would pair nicely with the disaster in my opinion.

BTW Depending on how heavy you are I would also look at the lobster jib board. It is a carbon copy of the Bataleon disaster and has TBT and the hole shibang but they offer slightly different sizes going as low as a 144cm and just as soft and buttery.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I kinda like the Asadachi. Still very undecided though. Also I am trying for a non extruded base which is why I went for the Evil Twin. Any other suggestions on bindings


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> I kinda like the Asadachi. Still very undecided though. Also I am trying for a non extruded base which is why I went for the Evil Twin. Any other suggestions on bindings


Sorry. I have no idea why I thought you put "Disaster" and not "Evil Twin'. BTW the lobster Park Board is a carbon copy of the Evil Twin. LOBSTER :: THE PARKBAORD give er a look see.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

How about the troublemaker. Is it the same too? LOBSTER :: THE PARKBAORD TROUBLEMAKER They have this on dogfunk which is why I would be interested


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> How about the troublemaker. Is it the same too? LOBSTER :: THE PARKBAORD TROUBLEMAKER They have this on dogfunk which is why I would be interested


Exact same thing. Just an artist addition so it has a different graphic but other than that its identical to the Park Board and The Evil Twin.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i rock the rk30s with my evo and they are nice and buttery but i can still take them off bigger jumps if i wanted


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> I have been riding 2 or 3 seasons and currently ride a 2012 Ride Highlife UL with 2011 Rome Targas. Couldnt ask for a better board or binding. Now I want to learn to butter and feel this setup is a bit too stiff to learn on so I am going to get a second setup and to be honest I am a bit lost.
> I think I have settled on the Bataleon Evil Twin because I think they TBT looks great and it is the softest board they offer that has a Sintered base. Now The bindings are what is throwing me off. Not sure if I should get soft medium or stiff bindings. So far I have looked at a variety of bindings such as
> 
> Union Contact
> ...


I know you're asking about bindings but I don't think you'd be happy with the evil twin for what you want to do. I found its much stiffer than I expected.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Ramsfan said:


> I know you're asking about bindings but I don't think you'd be happy with the evil twin for what you want to do. I found its much stiffer than I expected.


THIS ^ Unless you plan on buttering at highway speeds why do you want the sintered base? I have the evil twin and fun kink, the fun kink is much more playful and easier to press but I still wouldn't call it soft, it feels real springy with lots of pop. For a jib only board you'll want a jibboard/disaster, airobic, whatever, or fun kink, listed softest first.

If you go with the ET anyway, get a medium/stiff binding or you'll have an even harder time flexing the board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want something fun to mess around on that has a sintered base... Signal Rocker Light?

For bindings it will actually help to have a binding that is as stiff or a bit stiffer than your board, but make sure it's something that allows good board flex.

Flow Fives, Flux DS30, Burton Mission Re:Flex, or Raiden Zero's.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Well the main reason I went with the ET is because as I said it is the softest with a Sintered base. I chose Bataleon/Lobster because I want to have a board with TBT. I chose the Sintered base because I usually snowboard with friends and stick together and I want to make sure I am not left behind. I want to be able to butter but I dont want to exclusively butter because I dont see myself bringing the board with me if that was the case. I do not do any park as of now so its not like Im gonna grab the board bring it to the park, its more of a supplement to me freeride experience. 

So if you guys think there is a better board out there with TBT which would you suggest? Should I just go with an Extruded base and go with the Disaster?(I was going to grab this board before I noticed it was Extruded)

If so which are a good set of bindings to pair with it? ot sure if it applies to buttering but I usually prefer super stiff bindings.

So..

1) Which TBT board?
2) Which bindings for said board
3) Potato


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

You will be able to keep up with your friends just fine on the Disaster. Might chatter a bit at speed but I doubt you guys are bombing 50+ mph every run.
I know you dont want to stray from TBT but there truly is much better out there.
Good bindings would be probably Flux RK30's, Union Contacts, Union Asadatchi, and Burton Malavita.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

CrossStealth said:


> Well the main reason I went with the ET is because as I said it is the softest with a Sintered base. I chose Bataleon/Lobster because I want to have a board with TBT. I chose the Sintered base because I usually snowboard with friends and stick together and I want to make sure I am not left behind. I want to be able to butter but I dont want to exclusively butter because I dont see myself bringing the board with me if that was the case. I do not do any park as of now so its not like Im gonna grab the board bring it to the park, its more of a supplement to me freeride experience.
> 
> So if you guys think there is a better board out there with TBT which would you suggest? Should I just go with an Extruded base and go with the Disaster?(I was going to grab this board before I noticed it was Extruded)
> 
> ...


disaster, funkink, airobic or the whatever for a tbt board if youre set on it. You'll still be able to keep up with the extruded base.

Rk30's, raiden zeros, union contact, k2 hurrithane. all softies

outside of tbt id say Rome artifact rocker, Signal park rocker light, Nitro subzero, Capita horrorscope.. theres many options.. and I noticed that Dogfunk has Artifact rockers from last season for super cheap right now.


----------



## CameronFong (Nov 29, 2013)

Man I don't know what these guys are talking about. I myself actually have a evil twin and Contact pro setup. it's the funniest setup Iv used for stomping jumps, buttering and jibbing. For you I would say contact pros or force for sure!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

So I just came across a new 2012 Nitro Anton Gunnarsson pro one off (swindle) 155 for a price I could not resist and I bought it. And now I have some doubts about bindings. I have 2013 K2 Formullas which I like a lot, but I can get slightly used 2014 K2 Hurrithane for a very good price. So the question is, will I be good with formullas on a park board, or I definately need sth. soft like Hurrithane? Will be learning to dial in presses, jumps, 180s, 360s, all that fun stuff on the ground. 
it would be an easy call to buy those hurrithanes, but I, like many of you, wached Jed's videos and he was advocating K2 Formullas a lot, and he was talking freestyle, so I'm confused now.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Burton Malavitas with the wings. I almost picked some up this year but decided to go stiff and got Union Chargers. Still may end up getting the malavitas at some point. I put my old burton customs on my new park board and the chargers on a more freeride board.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

CrossStealth said:


> I have been riding 2 or 3 seasons and currently ride a 2012 Ride Highlife UL with 2011 Rome Targas. Couldnt ask for a better board or binding. Now I want to learn to butter and feel this setup is a bit too stiff to learn on so I am going to get a second setup and to be honest I am a bit lost.
> I think I have settled on the Bataleon Evil Twin because I think they TBT looks great and it is the softest board they offer that has a Sintered base. Now The bindings are what is throwing me off. Not sure if I should get soft medium or stiff bindings. So far I have looked at a variety of bindings such as
> 
> Union Contact
> ...




i ride flux sf45's... if you want stiff, i think you would be hard pressed to find a binding that is stiffer and as well built as the sf's


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

CameronFong said:


> Man I don't know what these guys are talking about. I myself actually have a evil twin and Contact pro setup. it's the funniest setup Iv used for stomping jumps, buttering and jibbing. For you I would say contact pros or force for sure!


just out of curiosity, have you tried any of the other softer boards (i.e. disaster, jib baord, etc.)? because Disaster >>> Evil Twin on the fun scale.

but yeah, Contact Pros would work. or if you're actually going with a softer board you can look at the DLXs also. much cheaper, but they do the job. that's what I have on my Disaster and I am pretty happy with them.


----------

